# Diversified Professionals



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN lang=EN><P align=center>Diversified Professionals<P align=center>Licensed and insured<P align=center><P align=center>?Do it right the first time?<P align=center><P align=center>Diversified professionals are just that, <U>professionals</U> that are <U>diversified</U> in the many aspects of residential repair and remodeling. 

We have over 20 years experience in the construction trade, from painting a room to full scale kitchen remodel. We have the expertise to get it done right. 

Our services include, but are not limited to:

tile installations, floor and wall 

drywall repair and installation (walls and ceilings) 

Painting, interior and exterior

Masonry repair and installation

Carpentry

Door and window installations

Minor electrical and plumbing

Customer service is our goal because we desire to keep you as our customer to fulfill your present and future home improvement needs. We only offer a great job for a fair price. Period. We only use high quality products. This, we believe, will allow for years of worry-free enjoyment of your home improvement, in your most important investment, your home.

Unfortunately, many homeowners have used certain contractors that--in hindsight--they wish they hadn?t used. Sure, any contractor can promise the moon, but all too often, their work just becomes another example of a construction project gone South. 

So the next time you need home improvement, let?s get it right the first time. Call Diversified professionals.

Thank you.

Michael Haynes 

President

Diversified Professionals

850-529-4369


----------

